# Mayor's dogs get killed in no-knock police raid



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I've always been against no-knock raids, because people/animals ALWAYS get hurt in them. Also, the fact that if someone breaks your door down in many states, you have the right to shoot them right there to neutralize the threat, but if you happen to shoot an officer in a n-knock raid, say hello to life in prison.

This guy got both of his dogs killed by the cops, and didn't even end up getting arrested. They determined that he wasn't involved with the crime at all. All this over a *package of weed*. Did it really justify this?

Mayor wants federal probe after SWAT raids house, kills dogs - CNN.com



> (CNN) -- A Maryland mayor is asking the federal government to investigate why SWAT team members burst into his home without knocking and shot his two dogs to death in an investigation into a drug smuggling scheme.
> 
> "This has been a difficult week and a half for us," Cheye Calvo, mayor of Berwyn Heights, Maryland, said Thursday. "We lost our family dogs. We did it at the hands of sheriff's deputies who burst through our front door, rifles blazing."
> 
> ...


​


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

wow.......


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That is freakin crazy. They didn't even know the guy was the mayor? Can you imagine!!


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

"Authorities say the package was part of a scheme in which drugs are mailed to unknowing recipients and then intercepted"

then why the hell did they need to bust down the door and shot thier dogs? wtf


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds like life around here in my state... Guilty until proven innocent....


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

bluefamily said:


> Sounds like life around here in my state... Guilty until proven innocent....


Boy is that forever true!!!

You would think that since they were "investigating" they would of known that he was the town mayor.
I hate what happened to his dogs though..thats aweful!

There has to be more to this story. They said that arrest were made..so I wonder if the package was really theirs. Why in the world would drug dealers send it to a home that they do not know? WEIRD!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

FOSTER said:


> "Authorities say the package was part of a scheme in which drugs are mailed to unknowing recipients and then intercepted"
> 
> then why the hell did they need to bust down the door and shot thier dogs? wtf


I don't get that! Why in the world would you do that. That is even low for the police. They are arresting innocent people then. It makes no sense.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

That is just horrible


----------

